# polymer clay blanks



## jscola (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok here is a dumb question. How do they make Polymer Clay blanks  with the flowers in them ? Thanks Joe S


----------



## Kretzky (Dec 26, 2012)

jscola said:


> Ok here is a dumb question. How do they make Polymer Clay blanks with the flowers in them ? Thanks Joe S


 
Toni Ransfield a master (Or should that be mistress .... sorry Toni!) at that did a tutorial. It's not quite that simple, there's a LOT of work involved. I think the Tut is in the library?
Alternatively, do a google search for "polymer clay canes" "polymer clay flower canes" etc & go from there.
Hope that helps.


----------



## navycop (Dec 26, 2012)

I haven't made one yet, but I got a ton of clay to practice with. It seems you buy the canes already made with flowers (that is half the work). You can cut them and apply them to tubes with a clay base.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 26, 2012)

That question is better Googled. Years and years of work goes into that. Your Community College or adult school may have classes. I know Michales does them a few times a year.


----------

